# indoor rock climbing



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

who knows ANYTHING about it??


----------



## carol (May 16, 2006)

What do you want to know?


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

eh I'm considering starting to do it twice a week for fun, and wanted some real life stories about it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I.E. getting started, etc.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 16, 2006)

It is SOOOO much fun. I love it, it's a good challenge too.


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

do youhave to wear special shoes/gloves or anything?
Do you have any advice for a never done it before beginner type?


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 16, 2006)

I think I borrowed shoes at the place I was climbing at, I can't quite remember as this was a few years ago.  
In terms of advice, don't over work yourself,  just try your hardest and enjoy what you're doing.  Even though I say don't over work yourself, don't give up early either, look for possible holds you didnt think you could get, diffrent spots to put your feet, and you would be surprised at what you can do.


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

Hmm.
I really do want to get into it I think.
What would you rate it as exercise?


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 16, 2006)

I'm not sure rating wise, but I would say if you try hard it's an awesome exercise, especially for your arms because you're pulling yourself up all the time.  That said, your legs get hella work too because they're holding you up most of the time and you often need to give yourself a good push up to the next place you're gonna put your hand.  
Also, it hurts if you pull a muscle and try to rock climb, i pulled a muscle in my leg swimming, and was haivng a rock climbing birthday party (this was like 6 years ago)  so I climbed anyway, and well, that was a WHOLE lot of pain. haha. 

Summary- i think it's super exercise, but other people may have other opinions


----------



## carol (May 16, 2006)

If it's your first time, you'll probably work your upper body a lot (unless you already participate in a sport where you really use your shoulders/back/core).  The day after, my shoulders, core, and forearms always seem to feel it the most.  A lot of people think climbing is just your arms, but you'll use your legs a lot also.  It's a lot easier to just step up and use your thighs to lift yourself than it is to try to pull up your body with just your arms.  I think it's a pretty good all around work-out and it's lots of fun also.

Most gyms will have shoes you can rent.  But bring socks if you don't really want to put your bare feet into something lots of other people have worn.  You don't need gloves.  Someone on staff can help you fit your shoes.

You may also need to rent a harness depending on what you decide to do.  If your gym has a bouldering area, you won't need a harness as there aren't any ropes involved.  However, if you decide to do some rope stuff, you'll need a harness.  Again, someone can help fit you with one.  And they'll most likely make you take a belay course just so you know how to tie your knots and do all these safety checks and stuff.  I'm partial to bouldering since it's less "equipment" needed, but I prefer bouldering over rope stuff anyway (indoor or outdoor).

If it's your first time, take a friend if you can.  It's definately more fun with a friend ... and you can belay for each other.  Although some gyms these days have these self-belay devices.

If you decide to go alone, gym people are usually pretty friendly.  Just go up to a group and introduce yourself.

There will most likely be routes already set  up and they're usually marked by degree of difficulty using some sort of color system (my experience in all the gyms I've been to).  However, you don't necessarily need to stick to those.  Just getting up and doing whatever you want using whatever holds you want is perfectly fine (and still fun!).

Have fun!


----------



## msgraveyard (May 16, 2006)

yes you need special shoes for it.. at least its better if you do.

i stopped for a few years... im thinking of doing it again... love outdoor ones more though


----------



## Shimmer (May 16, 2006)

yearghh...I so wanna start doing this I think.
It looks like physical enough work that I would enjoy it, but not so laborous that it's not enjoyable.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 17, 2006)

Now all this talk about climbing makes me wanna go climb again!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 17, 2006)

There's a place here where I live that charges about 40 bucks a month including equipment, and has the indoor climbing setup. I think I'm going to start doing that this summer.


----------



## lovalotz (Jun 3, 2006)

ARG!! It's so much fun!!
I went to this indoor wall climbing center with my class a few years ago..but it's a bit far for me to go daily.
I wish i had the money to do that as well. Go daily i mean.


----------

